# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Tradies' Favourite Breakfast On The Go.

## Diana777

Dear Tradies,
I would like to ask you all whats your favorite breakfast and lunch options on the go?
We are opening a cafe which will be catering for early morning breakfast and lunch Grab and Go.
What sort of food do you like Dear Tradies?
What are your favourite pies, sandwiches and salad rolls flavours? 
Appreciate your opinion.

----------


## InsaneAsylum

Breakfast: Dare iced coffee
Lunch: Dare iced coffee   :Biggrin:

----------


## PhilT2

The local Macca's drivethrough is crowded with tradies in the morning so I don't think quality is a necessity. Quick and cheap with plenty of salt and grease. Brew the coffee in an old workboot to give it that genuine tradie taste. Have a drivethrough so no one has to get off their a##e; one that takes utes with trailers would be a winner.

----------


## r3nov8or

In VIC, APCO service stations have a great tradie following. Fill up the 'truck', buy coffee and breakie. Yes, all locations can take trailers to the bowser, and you can order coffee while you fill up. Do what they do. I'll also ask my son... 
(Geelong has half of them - must have started here...)

----------


## Optimus

Coffee and a ciggi (when i smoked)  :2thumbsup:

----------


## doovalacky

As part of a car pool that stops at the local deli. 
We have the walking heart attack who gets a combo of crumbed sausages chicken/cheese or normal. Jumbo sausage rolls. Meat pie or lasagna topper. Fried potato fritter. Lunch = bag of chips.
2nd is king of the toasted sandwiches. Usual suspects bacon, ham or chicken combinations. Basic ham salad roll or curried egg sandwich generally lunch.
3rd is generally beef and gravy rolls or chicken/mayo and byo leftovers for lunch.
All 3 alternate between Dare, Masters Iced coffee or the double shot coffee.
Then we have the tight-ass driver, aka myself, who to much derision only occasionally forks out the $5 to get a bacon and egg toasted on a Saturday :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

So my son says... Anything that's toasted and ready to go right there and then  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Deep fried Weet-bix.

----------


## plum

Sardines on sour dough toast.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Sardines on sour dough toast.

  I can imagine the face on the apprentice... 
More importantly though...with or without tomato sauce?

----------


## phild01

Once had a banana and sardine sandwich, delicious but strangely never tried it again.

----------


## Moondog55

Cheap, filling and plenty of salt and pepper. I don't think I have ever seen any of the trades working at our place eating a salad roll.
Dare Ice coffee or a clone there-off, they add extra caffeine
Personally I like chicken curry pies without all the rice and Mexican beef and bean pies with plenty of chillie

----------


## Bros

Don’t know about breakfast but for lunch when I am behind them while they are being served it is maggot bag, chips and a can of heavy coke.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'd say just about anything fried or with pastry. Slices of pizza ready to go might also be a winner.
The idea of a drive thru is pretty good. And if it's licensed to sell grog you might pick sales when they're on the way home too  :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

What's happened to the grand old Australian tradition of the pub lunch and going back to work blotto FFS, we have turned into a nation of wobblies, Damned OH&S has a lot to answer for

----------


## phild01

> what's happened to the grand old australian tradition of the pub lunch and going back to work blotto ffs,

  rbt

----------


## r3nov8or

> What's happened to the grand old Australian tradition of the pub lunch and going back to work blotto FFS, we have turned into a nation of wobblies, Damned OH&S has a lot to answer for

  Way too expensive these days. Every pub is trying to pay off its yuppie-class renovation

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Way too expensive these days. Every pub is trying to pay off its yuppie-class renovation

  Woolworths doesn't need to pay off anything...

----------


## r3nov8or

> Woolworths doesn't need to pay off anything...

  Masters?

----------


## r3nov8or

> rbt

  Uber

----------


## PhilT2

> Uber

  And leave a ute full of tools in the pub carpark?

----------


## r3nov8or

> And leave a ute full of tools in the pub carpark?

  It's the boss's ute, obviously, and he's still inside

----------


## rebuildr86

so its open early in the morning only, and u sell the breakfast ready to go, and the luch is sold at the same time and taken with them yeh???
I like it.
if it came in a box wiht both mels in it, id be really happy to see someting like this. 
A breakfast which is packed full of energy and fat.
An easy to eat fluffy roll (not crispy) with juicy bacon and solid well done egg that wont run all over you, and cheese which is melted into the bread rather than a slice sitting in it. NO VEGGIES IN THE MORNING
2 smaller portions would be better than one BIG portion, a bit like the mini burgers on that stoner movie "harold n kumar go to whitecastle".
PLUS, something to propperly wash that down, wthout being carbonated. You cant break into the coffee market, everyone has their coffees sorted, but with breakfast, i think a lot of the guys ive worked with have agreed, they want a damn good juice at breakfast, and not a small one, a decent 600 mls at least. Enough to make you burp. 
Lunch time, well, its just gotta get most tradies through to 3pm, so this is where the money saving should be.
If I didnt have to leave work to go get lunch, id be pretty content with a mini carbo-load, like pasta or rice, provided that it was able to be kept warm enough during the day in whatever it was sold to me in.
Either that or a really good smal loaf of bread and some amazing soup.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Masters?

  Already forgotten...by Woolworths anyway!!

----------


## DavoSyd

> id be pretty content with a mini carbo-load, like pasta or rice, provided that it was able to be kept warm enough during the day in whatever it was sold to me in.
> .

  not really possible - anything sold by a shop would have to be in a container able to keep a large serve of prepped food at above 60 degrees for more than 4 hours, which would probably cost 5 to 10 times the value of the food sale... 
however, if you have such a good product, that tradies will buy a $30 thermos and bring it to you (preheated) every morning (and remember to wash it and dry it and bring it the next day!) - you might be onto a winner!

----------


## Moondog55

Don't tradies have access to a vehicle most days? Those 12V heaters do a really good job of keeping food hot. 
A good idea on the Thermos tho, and double ditto on a real cup for the coffee, I have a friend who has an insulated sipper coffee cup from White mountain ski resort, hold a pint and a half American [ that's a litre close enough] and keeps the coffee/Gluwien  hot for hours, get them with your shop details on and sell refills at a discount. Said coffee cup also keeps Martinis/B&C cold for a few hours also

----------


## Bedford

I have a truckies breakfast, a fart, a yawn, and a check of the mirrors.....

----------


## r3nov8or

> Already forgotten...by Woolworths anyway!!

  By the way, I'm pretty sure Woolworths doesn't care who pays for the renovations, as long as the rent and licence dues are paid.

----------


## Diana777

> so its open early in the morning only, and u sell the breakfast ready to go, and the luch is sold at the same time and taken with them yeh???
> I like it.
> if it came in a box wiht both mels in it, id be really happy to see someting like this. 
> A breakfast which is packed full of energy and fat.
> An easy to eat fluffy roll (not crispy) with juicy bacon and solid well done egg that wont run all over you, and cheese which is melted into the bread rather than a slice sitting in it. NO VEGGIES IN THE MORNING
> 2 smaller portions would be better than one BIG portion, a bit like the mini burgers on that stoner movie "harold n kumar go to whitecastle".
> PLUS, something to propperly wash that down, wthout being carbonated. You cant break into the coffee market, everyone has their coffees sorted, but with breakfast, i think a lot of the guys ive worked with have agreed, they want a damn good juice at breakfast, and not a small one, a decent 600 mls at least. Enough to make you burp. 
> Lunch time, well, its just gotta get most tradies through to 3pm, so this is where the money saving should be.
> If I didnt have to leave work to go get lunch, id be pretty content with a mini carbo-load, like pasta or rice, provided that it was able to be kept warm enough during the day in whatever it was sold to me in.
> Either that or a really good smal loaf of bread and some amazing soup.

  Thank you so much for such a detailed response. it helps a lot  :Smilie:  
Also thank you to all of you Dear Tradies for expressing your opinion.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> By the way, I'm pretty sure Woolworths doesn't care who pays for the renovations, as long as the rent and licence dues are paid.

  Woolies owns the pub. Though they are typically more interested in the pokie machines within it. They rent to nobody.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Woolies owns the pub. Though they are typically more interested in the pokie machines within it. They rent to nobody.

  Wrong

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Wrong

  In what way?

----------


## r3nov8or

> In what way?

  I'm probably getting hung up on the word "rent". I'll withdraw "Wrong" in the interests of moving on...

----------


## rebuildr86

yeh the one off sale of a food thermos branded to the name of the food shop would be a sweet idea. U jsut bring it back every day and fill it up!

----------

